# Signs of Recovery? Receiver Appointed to Mansfield's Citywest



## onq (7 Jul 2010)

[broken link removed]

Wasn't aware of the size this place had grown to - I read it was 1700 rooms - Is that correct?

If so its easy to see why it couldn't continue to trade in the current downturn - how would you fill them all.

ONQ.


----------



## Howitzer (7 Jul 2010)

I'd see it as a sign of progress.


----------



## onq (8 Jul 2010)

I doubt that the residents in the town of Saggart where many of the 400+ workforce live, would share your opinion.

ONQ.


----------



## Bob_tg (8 Jul 2010)

All this spare capacity probably explains why he was trying to set up a student village for the Saudis.


----------



## Purple (29 Jul 2010)

It was a stupid project from day one.


----------



## onq (13 Sep 2010)

What was stupid about it, Purple?

His original plans near and around the Hotel included a conference centre, an F1 track down the road and a private airport at the aerodrome, all balanced to benefit from a boyant economy an dcreate jobs.

Many things are stupid in retrospect, but at the time he was willing to put his money where his mouth is and invest in Ireland and make some profit.

ONQ.


----------



## Howitzer (13 Sep 2010)

He was not however prepared to comply with virtually ANY planning laws in ANY of his enterprises. 

I'm quite happy to say his projects were stupid in retrospect as he was equally happy in applying for his planning only in retrospect.


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (13 Sep 2010)

"but at the time he was willing to put his money where his mouth is and invest in Ireland and make some profit."

It might have been his mouth but I would think it will probably transpire to be our money.


----------



## tvman (13 Sep 2010)

onq said:


> His original plans near and around the Hotel included a conference centre, an F1 track down the road and a private airport at the aerodrome, all balanced to benefit from a boyant economy an dcreate jobs.
> ONQ.



Does that plan not sound the tiniest bit stupid to you - this is Ireland, not Monaco, even during the bubble


----------



## mackthencack (13 Sep 2010)

ANORAKPHOBIA said:


> "but at the time he was willing to put his money where his mouth is and invest in Ireland and make some profit."
> 
> It might have been his mouth but I would think it will probably transpire to be our money.


 
yeah!


----------

